# New Lake Victoria Cichlid Tank



## fishsafari (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon tank set up and cycling. I'd like to add some Xystochromis Phytophagus, or another species from that area of the lake.

I'd like some advice on different combinations m/f and number of fish for my sized tank. Also, I'd really like a little diversity in the tank, if any tank mates are possible. Suggestions would be appreciated, especially those that are also native to Lake Vic.

I have read that many cichlids will tear up plants. Is it possible to plant a tank for the Christmas Fulu? If so, which plants are recommended?


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

not a bad choice at all sir. id suggest to you some kind of 1-4 m-f ratio. something close to that at least. not sure how aggressive those vics can be so im not gonna forward u many reccomends for fish. i know ps. acei, and yellow labs r both passive species. well GL to ya im sure more people will post


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Fishsafari, yu may use some plants like Anubias bateri and Anbias nana, Cryptocorin usteriana, and aponogetifolia and Microsdorium pteropus.
If yu want to house some tank mates with the phytophagusn yu'll hae to choose between well diferentiated species( like kenya gold, astatoreochromis alluaudi, theese are yellow species) or in the blue black body colored species( tipped blue, piceatus) etc..
xris


----------

